#     40

## RN3DEK

! 
            .      40. 
      400,   4  . 
        . 
1.       . 
2.    (  ). 
3.     . 
         ,   50. 
   ,      .      . 
  ,   .     32 ,    . 
      13  400   . 
  ,   ,  c  . 
  . 
,       . 
    ,  . 
    ,   ,     . 
   ,    . 
  ,  ! 
    20   5-6     ,      . 
    ,        400. 
: 
   40       80    . 
     40,  ,  S-   +20db +30db. 
 , 80   .     ,  80. 
        . 
    ??? 
SUV.

----------

alex.petukhov, LEONID_S

----------


## .

!
  ,  , ,  ,  ,  .
ua3vfs@mail.ru

----------


## RN3DEK

To . !
      :
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...=5&topic=22993
   , . 
16    42  , 1     .
     :
http://foto.cqham.ru/showgallery.php...user=3598&sl=s
      e-mail,    .

To UA3ASR!
       .       ,              .   50 ,   30.
  ,   80  2. ,    12     .
    .     DEGENo.
  57-58  3,8.   40 .  .

SUV.

To UA3ASR!
,         .     20-25db. ,     ,    .    .   ,         .      10-15    ,    .
SUV.

----------

RA1AHL

----------

LEONID_S

----------


## RN3DEK

To EW1SW!
 ,  .
     ,   ,  :
http://www.eham.net/articles/16044 
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/antennas/file1763/
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/antennas/file3906/
http://www.inaeksu.vstu.vinnica.ua/S...ipal/comm4.htm
      ,      .
   .         (  ).     ,    ,        .
    ,       . ......... * /*,          , K9AY,   . ""        -10db,   ""  -30db.       ,       10-15   .           .        .        :
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...c=13522&page=0
        .
      .
    .
.
SUV.

----------

seybr

----------


## RN3DEK

To RX3APL!
,    ,   ?
  ?
 MAR-3   ,        .   -  .
.
SUV.

----------


## LEONID_S

!      : http://www.saunalahti.fi/hohtola/ham...d-antenna.html 
      ?      ,          .      -     ?

----------


## EW1SW

To K2PAL:       "-2"? , ..   -,   .  . 73!

----------


## DJ4MB

> To EW1SW!
>           .          .        :
>     .
> .
> SUV.


      ,  .        ,     .
  ""   ...(  -  ,).
 -

----------


## UA1ANP

> .     ,       ....????      ?        ,   ,          .      ,  ,    - ...


  !
    ! 
        . 
          !              .

----------


## RN3DEK

!
 .
  80, 40  ,  80   .    2    .
    32  1. 
5   13        .
    -50.
  1   .
   20 10db.    80    ..     .      3755.
    (-).
SUV.

----------


## RN3DEK

!
  "".
        .
  - .
   5. .
   .  80  6  +10-20db. 9   58.
  ,  S- 5 db,   .
  3,8 ,   "  ",    58-59     ,    . 
 !
SUV.

----------


## RX3APL

,        !         ,   ,          .    15,   .    ,      .      ,      , .    7     100 . 

MAR-3  4 , +,-,   . ,   .

----------


## RX3APL

,      .

----------


## EW1SW

To SUV: !    : 1.  ,  .    ? 2.    .,   ? 3.      ?. 73! .

  :      -   - ! 73!

----------


## RN3DEK

To RX3APL!
    !
 Leonidu_S  
 , !
     ,       .        ,    , -    .
To RX3APL, -     ,    ,  .

To EW1SW.
          . 
      ,   3-27.       .         S-,        ,  ,    ,   .   ,       10 ,   "",  .
 ,  ,          .

  -     .     -  .       .
   ,    (   ) http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...c=13522&page=0
 .

To  !
  ,     ,    .
 !
SUV.

----------


## RN3DEK

To EW1SW!
    .
       - .
            1500-2000.     6,           .      .   ,     .   .      =+   .
 ,  .   . 
 , ?
SUV.

----------


## RX3APL

,    !     -140     63  64,     4 ,            .     ,    .       ,     .

 :      ,         .     1   8-10.  ,    ,    .     ,   .

----------


## RN3DEK

To RX3APL!
  ,  :
http://museum.radioscanner.ru/magn_antenas/15e1037.html
,  ,    ?
SUV.

To EW1SW!
      ,     only.
       ,          .   ,      . 
   .   ,    -,     .
        . !   ,   . 
     ,  .
  5   ,   .    ,  .      1 ,        (3,8 )    .    .
SUV.

----------


## RN3DEK

, !
*  !*
    ,     ,  .
*,   !*
   . 
         ,           .
 ,      ,          .
 -.
   ,    .       .
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/antennas/file1138/ 
()  ,      www.radioscaanner.ru   :
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...=5&topic=22993
 .
 !
.

To EW1SW!
!
  :
"   " 
 .. .  82-83
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/books_other/file1610/
.
SUV.

----------


## RN3DEK

To EW1SW! 
 !
 ,   .
-,      80-160,    100. 
  50   1  ():
   = 66,19.
     50   30.
   = 74,1.
     . 32, . 20,  640.
   = 74,86.
  !
    ( ).
  50301000  (  3,8=175,418, 37 ,   78,9,    = 74,1.)
h=0,55     100,    55.
  3220640((    3,8=175,418, 63 ,   78,9,    = 74,86.)
h=0,38    ,    38.
 ,   ,       .            ,      .   .      ,  ,   , ...   .
  ,     50301000 The best!
   ,      .     50301000.
     .      .
.
SUV.

----------


## EW1SW

To K2PAL:  !         .      -? 73!

----------


## RX3APL

To EW1SW. ,        ,           .   ,     :Smile:  ,   .

----------


## WT2J

, ,   manual  .

----------


## EW1SW

TO SUV:  ,.,   ...  ,       ,   ,.50.   ,   ,,  .  -   -  , -   .        ,    .        -  . 73! .

----------


## RN3DEK

* 
  .........*
 !
    .
    .
   400     3,8.    .
          (160-40), .................  .200.
400       200  1.
   .
 .
**  ,      ?
      .
   -,   ( 200-3   28.016.06.0) ,     -,     .
 ????
.
SUV.

----------


## EW1SW

To SUV:   !      ,      .     : - -       ?      ...     .   :- ,    300  150( ),      ......(?).  :- 73!          3,8        10 .?     ,.. . ,     5.

----------


## RN3DEK

!

      160. 
 400-10 40257,5. 
=31.   L/d=25 
  104 , L=780. 

=167.14 

      2     10. 
L= 633,26. 

         l= 0,226 - 0,338.     0,3. 
          . 
N= 46. 

    45    149,9. 
h=0,51. 

  Q=70 ( ), h=35.84. 

       3  h=0,3 
 Q=300 
h=300. 

   -   160 . 
      -  

   ,    . 
. 
SUV.

----------


## RN3DEK

!
      (-).
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/video/file4065/ 
  . 
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/video/file4066/ 
 2, . 
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/video/file4067/ 
 3. .
SUV.

----------


## RV3DAR

SUV:

,    .

73!

----------


## EU1ME

> ?
> SUV.


, " "  ?
    -   ?     . ? 
  ,      .    .

----------


## RN3DEK

! 
     . 
               3-4  , -   . 
. ,        . 
    -330,   1,04,     1,5  15. 
            .   ,        . 
    ,       . 
  DEGENE,     ! 
    (-20db)   ""   . 

 ! 
SUV.

----------


## Semizador

> ** ...


-...

----------


## LY1SD

> -...


*Semizador*,   , , ?    .     ? , ,        *SUV*-.    (  . . ),  ... ::::  ::::  :::: 



> "" .
>   ""   .


, ! :!:  :Super:

----------


## LY1SD

> 4008160,2   7     32,    .


    Q-,      .     .      .      - " ", hi!.
----------------
      20010 400   19      ,     . ,   .     ...     . , ,   ,    ,     .  - ,      .

----------

.      .

----------


## spirit

> .


  .     -    . 

     150?   10200.       150?

----------


## VOVA080808

> .


   ,    80-  160-      ,       - .
 20-      .
        -    ,         ,     :
1)80-        ,            20-     .
2)  20-     1.5     ,  80-    (          )-   - ,     20-          ,      (   )          ,  80-         ,       .

----------


## AMS

> 


 -    ,  ,      -.

----------


## 2

, .   ,    :Neutral: .   ,   600 .

----------

slavny

----------


## RN3DEK

! ,   !          .            .   ,                    .   -   !      ,             .      1969 .   -  ! ,        !        ""    QTH.   80    160   QTH   " "    QTH.      .         ,   ,    ,     JA, VK, ZL    S-    , ,    , ,   .   "",    !ICOM, YAESU, KENWOOD, DEGEN -         ?   ""     ,    .     ,       .  ! !73!

----------


## 2

> ** :
> 153 (, )
> 162 ()
> 171, (, " ",  ., " -"   .
> 180, ( ,  -  -  ,   )
> 189 (** )
> 198, ( "",  BBC)
> 207, (, )
> 216, (,  )
> ...


 .     ,     .  216   (  ) :Smile: ,   ,.

----------


## LY1SD

> .     ,     .


  .  - , , . , ,   1103     , hi!.




> 216   (  ),   ,.


    ,    .    .     ,     -.    .      ( *3*)  EKD-300       (     "",    75-     ).    ,   ,  ,     .    (189) -    -  ,      .    -   "".

----------


## alexis69

> ,     ,  ,  ,       -


       90 .
..     90             .
       .
,  http://dl2kq.de/ant/3-15.htm
   .
     -    .

----------


## RV3AM

.
    .
*
   .       S-.
      :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIKKRCKYKWk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRH3mtxY39k
    ,       15 .
   . ,  -    , , .
   0.5   , 4  ,  ,    
   .   , c ,                 . (   ,               ).
 ,    -  ,        ,
          ,*
       .
 150,     80,  40   .
     !?

,    . :Rolling Eyes:

----------

RA1AHL

----------


## RN3DEK

> !?


    .       (,     400,  150)
  . 
    ,     .

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic22993-11.html
    .
    ,     .
       ,   ,        .     ,     .            
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/antennas/file4166/

.

----------


## RN3DEK

> ?


 ?
         .

.

----------


## RN3DEK

> 


        .
, , ,         ,    .

.

*  6 ():*




> LY1SD  
>    .
>    RN3DEK  
>   ,
>  .


  tg  .           .
   400 - ,  2      100.
        -   h( )     .
       .
   .     - ""!
 ,   ,   150   good!

.

----------


## Vadim

> 400 - ,  2      100.
>         -   h( )     .
>        .
>    .     - ""!
>  ,   ,   150   good!
> 
> .


!  ""       , ,      ! ,   ,   , ...      ...
         (  ) ,      (  ) ... :-)
,  :   -      (   :-)...,       ... (   !). ,     ,      (  !),       (  -  N-    ...),          ...               ,      50 (...).     !    "" : 4000, 1000-2000, 400-600  ..
      :        ,         ! ,  2000     100    ! ,   " "     2000, ,           !...
    ""   -   ""...     .  ,        !
73! .

----------


## RN3DEK

> :        ,         ! ,  2000     100    ! ,   " "     2000, ,           !...


      ,     .
     -      .
        (. ),    d.
  ""     !  .
    ,  ,    .

.

----------


## RN3DEK

> Q-    150  150?


, ,  ,    Q-.
   150  3800 ,   .
   2,5      400.
  ,  ,  .
30, 50 ()  !!!
     -140,   .        .
    18.  ???
      .
 - .
.

----------


## LY1SD

> 30, 50 ()  !!!


30 ** ,  50.   Q-.




> 150  3800 ,   .


 , ,  150.    "" ().



> 18.  ???
>       .


 . 
-    Q- ,    Q .   400   6,5-7.



> ,  ,


          .      ,  ""  .
 ,       ( ) Q-.  .    -  .

----------


## spirit

> 150  150


     ?

----------


## RN3DEK

> -      ?
> -     http://www.webskel.co.uk/horseshoe-246p-256c-b.gif ?
>      .
>     ?


      ,     .
    .

.

----------


## 1428

,      .
 ,  ,   ?
-        10 
-     ,   
- 400   6   
- 150  ..  ,      
-    Q-,    Q .   400   6,5-7.


        400  , .
   . 

_   .
_ . 

_      ,     .
_    .         .

 ,   .   .   10             .    ,       5   400     3.7 . (       ). :Crazy: 
       ..   .
,       ..    ,    .

----------


## spirit

> .


.

 . .F(MHz) mMax Hm, B, Br, Hc, *10^6, 
   (20 )  tgB A/M   / 1/C  *10^6
 0.1 0.02 mMax H=800 T=20..70C bh/Mh^2



20 202 16..24 120 65 45 2000 0.2~ 0.1 1000 -2..+20 53
30 302 25..35 200 110 90 1600 0.26~ 0.07 520 -35.+35 3.8
50 502 45..65 70 40 170 800 0.3~ 0.2 360 0..+10 20.2
100 100 80..120 35 25 280 480 0.35~ 0.15 280 0..+8 1.3
150 150 120..180 25 15 330 520 0.35~ 0.15 240 -4..+4 3.4
700 700 500..900 5 2 1900 128 0.38 0.05 240 -.2..+1.2 0.5
10003 10003 800..1200 1.8 0.6 2000 80 0.33 0.1 28 -.2..+1.0 1.4
15001 15001 1200..1800 0.6 0.1 3000 32 0.35 0.1 16 -.1..+0.8 2.9
15003 15003 1200..1800 1.5 0.3 3000 48 0.38 0.08 16 -.2..+0.7 1.0
20001 20001 1700..2500 0.5 0.05 3500 32 0.38 0.12 16 -0.1..+1.0 2.1
20003 20003 1700..2500 0.5 0.05 3500 48 0.36 0.12 25 0..+1.0 1.6




100 100 80..120 30 15 850 120 0.44 0.29 56 +5..+45 ...
400 400 350..500 3.5 1.5 1100 64 0.25 0.12 64 +5..+15 10
4001 --- 320..480 6 3.9 1400 100 0.28 0.16 48 +10..-15 3.8
600 600 500..800 1.5 0.7 1600 56 0.31 0.14 32 +6..+15 11.7
1000 1000 800..1200 0.4 ... 3000 32 0.27 0.15 20 +2.5..+7.5 14
2000 2000 1700..2500 0.1 ... 7000 12 0.25 0.12 8 ..... 14
1000 1000 800..1200 0.6 0.2 1800 40 0.35 0.11 28 -0.5..+8.5 4.7
1500 1500 1200..1800 0.6 0.1 2500 ... 0.35 0.11 24 -1.1..+7 2.9
2000 2000 1700..2500 0.5 .05 3500 20 0.38 0.13 24 -0.2..+4.5 2.1
3000 3000 2500..3500 0.1 .002 3500 20 0.35 0.12 12 +1..+2 1.6
30001 --- 2600..3600 ... ... 6500 20 0.37 0.16 12 +1.5..+3 ...
4000 4000 3500..4800 0.1 .005 7000 16 0.35 0.13 8 +0.5..+1.5 0.9
6000 6000 4800..8000 0.05 .. 10000 12 0.35 0.11 8 +0.2..+1.5 0.5
60001 --- 4800..8000 0.1 .03 10000 20 0.35 0.08 4 +0.5..+1.5 0.4
10000 10000 8000..15000 .05 .02 17000 8 0.35 0.11 4 +0.2..+1.5 0.5

150 - .  ?

----------


## RN3DEK

> _.
> SUV
> 
> _.  .
>  ,        .. !!
>  
>   .


  .....???
    .
 , ,   !
 .
     :
 RX ,   ""  .
     ,      .
  , ,  !

,  ,      1969 .........   游!
  .......   ...  !
, !


.

----------


## 1428

_...  Q   400     4.  Q-  .
.. ""...   -  Q-    400     41- .  - ,  49  .   ,   ...
_      7 .
  ?
_..__       ...

__...  Q   400     4
_ .  .

_ , ,   !
 .
_,    10      .
  ,  .    10-20      .

----------


## 1428

_ ,       .  ,   ...

_   . 
 :Razz:

----------


## 1428

() ,          (     , ) ,   ,   .    ?

 

http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic38979.html

     42  .

 ,   .

    ?

----------


## 1428

....
_           -     ,        .

_ !

----------


## RV3AM

> ....................  ....................  ....................  ...............
>       ,    .  ,      - .      .


      .       ,    
  .   ,  ,     ,   .   .

----------


## RV3AM

> -  . 
> 
> *     41,5.    10.*       (      ),   -  .
> 
> 
>  ....................  ....................  .................


 :Smile: 
           .

    7..   ,   .
 (  ).   ,    
 .... ,           -. :Crazy:  :Smile: 
     ,     .
            .     -.
,     QRP QSO    . 

    .

----------


## spirit

> ,  ,  ,  ...


              .  :Smile:

----------


## LY1SD

> 41    ...


,      ,   ,    .   ,        .



> .


       .  5   -   80- ( , ,   ..)      .   .       . , ... 
*  ,   , hi!
*  ...

----------


## LY1SD

> ,    .


 ! , .     .

----------


## aleksandr130

-                    .
  -             ,       ?

----------


## VOVA080808

> 160 -


   -               2-  ,      -   ,      -   ,          /   .
    10-        ( ) ...

----------


## LY1SD

> -                   .


   ,  .       .      ,      ,        ,        .   .     ,  -   .



> -             ,       ?


,          ,        . ,     Q-,   .  Q-    -   .      .         . ,        1  50      *6*,      *0,1*.  LCR-       " ".
       ,     ,       .  Q- -  .




> .


*spirit*,     "",      .

----------


## LY1SD

> .
>   .


  ? ,   ,        .       .   -   ,    .    ,           ,      . ,   . , .       ,   ,    .  ,    -  .      -    ,    () .



> ,   ,   , .


 ? ,   ... ::::  ::::  :::: 
*1428*, *          .*      ,      ,     ? :::: 



> ?


,    ""?
    ,     .  1965 , ,    ...    ?  ,       . 
---------------
,   ,      ?
====================  ==



> ,     ( )         .


  .     .  ... :::: 
============
   " ",       .      ... ::::

----------


## RN3DEK

To LY1SD.
1428 ,   ,       . ,  .   40    200 .       .      .22106  400       .   !!!    !        ,      .       !    !

----------


## RN3DEK

> ?       ,     .


        .  ,    ()    ,               .      ,       .,    ,   !       ,    ..

----------


## RN3DEK

...!  !  1948      ,     .    ,                .    ! -  ,   +   -.      +  -    .            -      .    ?.

----------

MatrixBuilder

----------


## spirit

> ,


            ,      .    - 15.
,   . 
       . 
      .    .
  -       ?

----------


## VOVA080808

> ,      .    - 15.
> ,   . 
>        . 
>       .    .
>   -       ?


  -       ,    3  :
-  -   
-  (  ,     (       )      .
-

----------


## RN3DEK

4-4.  ,      .. !     . ,        ?     -   (   ).    Q   .    ,    ! ,  -      (   ),   .    !!!     ,     -,      .    ,      .   , , 4 ,     .   .   , " "   .200    7..

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,Sorry!  .    1200.   ,      ?      ,   , ?.

----------


## LY1SD

> .    1200.   ,      ?      ,   , ?.


  D=80       d=8, 3 , L=0,7,    6,2 ( ,   !)     29-30  Q=~*950*.     Q       "600"   .     ""  ,   "600"   2.   "300"  Q=600,  ..

   0,8   K32 30, L=13    5200 (!),    ,  Q=~*600*,   612 (   ).

,   0,9-1     (  ) D=31  ""     14-15  Q=~400-420.    ~16, ..         .

    Q- 4-11,  30  300,   Q    *1000*.    Q-     *jais.ru

*( 4-11  ,   -  ,    ). ,     .

Q     4-11  . Q       1000.
------------------
     500-600,      . ,        .
  Q     D=50   ,           -    .    4-4.
===============
,  ,         d=8  ,           (, )  Q   950  650.     .

----------


## LY1SD

> LY1SD,   ,    .      .    .    .   .     .   (   )  400-5000.


  .     .        ,  ,     ,        .  ()  ,  - . 
   , - ,      15-20%   7-8  (!).



> -      .     ?


   SMV-11.   9  30.   .      .       (1,6-30)        . (RNZI)  31 , -  .    23  EKD-300,     ,  SMV-11, ( 0,1)    ,  " ", hi!



> ()        .     .


        5-10.

----------


## LY1SD

> SMV-6  SMV-11     .


 SMV-11    .        ,    "",   9  1600, ,     -  1600  30.   (   -  )   ,   .
    - .     (    SMV-11), ..    .         .         (  ),       .
============



> ,    ,"  ".


     5-10  .   , (,       9-  -  )  ,   .   ,   ,      -       ,    .    -    - .   160- 80-40- - .       /,  .     ,   QTH  .   - ,   .
     41-42 ,    -   .  " ",  ,  ..    .    "" ,    23,      -      -  .    ,   .    .



> .


, .    ,      (   )    ,    .         ,   .      . ,   . 
   (, )    ()     ,   .  ,    .

----------


## LY1SD

> 400 .       ,  "".


        ,   .    -     19  ( ,   ,      ). , , ...   ,      -    .   ,    (     , ...  - Q      , Q   160-180,      -   ,   ... (     - 1600-1800).  .
  400  .  200,  10.  ,      .



> 160.  80.


 ,   (  )   150  8.    -    . 
, 160  80 -   .  -  .
   .    4 -  .
,     100-200. -     -       . -  150  150.

----------

*RN3DEK*,   .         .          .  .
    ( )     ,   . (IP-66).         .
 -9 .         ..       .    -5  -11.      .   .   -15 .     ," -      ?"
    -254 (  )      .   .   .      .      .       ,.       .      ,  ().   .            .       .        .        .         .    .       .           .
 ,         .       .      .         .
   ,              .

----------


## VOVA080808

Q      ,   ( ):
                       ,      ( ) , 
   / =Q ;
     (    ) ,      (160  3,65),      .

----------


## Serg007

> ,   .   ?


http://www.cqham.ru/review/showproduct.php?prod  uct=441

...  ,    (     -. US5MSQ)       ,    !     ,       ()     .....

----------


## RV3AM

> http://www.cqham.ru/review/showproduct.php?prod  uct=441
> 
> ...  ,    (     -. US5MSQ)       ,    !     ,       ()     .....


      81.            ,       -6, -14     .
         -
 -6 15 ,   ,  ,      ,  .
-     ,   . :Sad:     -8  " -836",    80     "". 94.         6000 ,  ,   ,     ,      (    ) ,      33     34.      50. :Crazy:  :Smile:

----------


## UV5EVY

> ...  ,    (     -. US5MSQ)       ,    !


 . ,-   !.    ""     ,-  .    ,  ,     ...   170 / ! ,-     -?         .          .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,   .   ?


  CQHAM    . ,       .   1970 (    ) ,     *01000* (!).    black light bulb - .         - ,     -  ,  .  !          ,  . ,    ()    ,    , , - ,  , .
*black light bulb*  *,*  !     .     ,         ,      (    )
----------
             .        - ""  "". "" -      (,  ) ,   , , -,  .     ,      .     .      Ѩ,    ,  ..   ,  ,    (),  ... 

 ,    ,    * 70-   .*  -   60-  -  ,  . , ,  ,    . 



> !    .


  !   ! ,     ,     .  ,    ,  60- .  -   .



> .
> "   " 
> .. .  82-83
> http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/books_other/file1610/
>  4   .
> !


', hi!      ,     ,   . (       - "  ")



> . ,-   !.    ""     ,-  .    ,  ,     ...   170 / ! ,-     -?        .         .


 !    -   ""  .
====================  ===================
*RN3DEK*, *             -!
-------------
*


> .


     .     Ѩ.    ,   ""    ,     . 
    -    Q    .   Q-.            . 
    FERROXCUBE  =6000,     .         ...   , ... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## LY1SD

> ,


     . 
-------------------
   - *    ,       .
*   .
============
...      -   74...

----------


## LY1SD

*
* _ VI    ,  .       -   10, 35, 55, 60, 65, 90, 150, 200, 300._
_  10, 35, 55, 60, 65, 90, 150, 200, 300   S-          ,          250       ._
_       :   ,    ,       ,     .            :    (.1.6.1)._
_   10, 35, 90, 150, 200, 300      &#179;&#215;10-6       0  0,5 HC   0,07; 0,08; 0,2; 9; 10; 12 ,     55, 60, 65  0,5._
_    Kf        0  14400 A/    10, 35, 55, 60, 65, 90, 150, 200, 300    1,7; 2,5; 3,5; 3,3; 3,8; 5,5; 7,0; 9,0; 11,0 ._
_        .1.6.1,     .1.6.2  1.6.4.  .1.6.3       μ′  μ″  ,   .1.6.1         .  .1.6.2           ,             .1.6.4.           .1.6.5,           .1.6.6.  .1.6.7               .
_=================
*, ,   ""  -  . 
 200 -  3.
*, *    ( )    ...* ::::  
 -    ,     :
http://ferrite.ru/publications/magni...-ferrity/mmf6/
====================  =



> 40     .


     .    . 
       ,  40-  80-6 (),   18    . (   80-6 -   3,5 !) ,  , .  ,   . 
      .   , Q       .
  ?

----------


## LY1SD

> ?


*spirit*,     .   -    ,  ,       , hi!    .       . ,    ,   .

----------


## LY1SD

> , ,    .


  - ,   ?    ... ::::  ::::  ::::

----------


## RV3AM

,     -30    -  402 ,
    -18  -76,        .
      201, ?...       ,
     ,  ... .
      .  .        -9  .
    .    -8,    
     . :Rolling Eyes: 
  -9 ,     .

----------


## LY1SD

> 7 200  .
>  tg    200  100


,  . 
----------------
,    ?



> ,


 ,   -  .       ,  ,    (      "",       - 66). 

 SSB  - ,  .
     .           ,   ,     - . 
   ,       ,      ,     .   ,        -   .   ,     .  .  ,    (    ),   66  63-** ( 63    ).   ,     .     ,      10" 8-1   ,  4 ,  .  ,    .   50--60-,  .
=============



> .


 ,    ?
--------------
       ,    .     .     ,  .    .         .

----------


## LY1SD

> Q?


     ,     .    .    - .



> ,       ,     **    .


    , - ,   ?         .     200,  .



> ,     .


   Q-  ,      Q. 
,  ,    ""  (   )      - Q-  .     ( "") -     .

----------


## LY1SD

> Q-meter  -  .


*     Q-.       .     -        .
--------------------------
   ,         .     Q-.       ,  .

*


> ! !  !  !  -  .-    .


 ,        . -  ,  -    -  . , .



> .


    .   ,  *      .*      .    ... :Smile: 
    Q-.       .

    (  1-2 )     ,  -    . 
     ...

----------

*RN3DEK*,   .            .
      50   .
       -  :Crazy: 
          .     .        .
    .       .       .   ,   .     .    .      .
      ,   1.      2.
,              .      . -   .
      -   :Super:  :Super:  :Super: 
      -     ,     .
    ."*  -   "*.     70 .
*PT-8000.*      9000 7800 7700 2000      21 .????
      .          .
           ,    .
      ,    .

----------

*LY1SD*,     .

    .  .    .   400 .     ,    100  .   ?
    "" ,  ""     ,, ,  ,.
 ,    .

----------


## RV3AM

> .     . .     .
> 
>       3-4  ,   4 ,    .   (8-10   6  2).    , .   .    .      h. ,      . .         ,       - *,* . 
>       (AMIDON, FERROXCUBE  .)   ... , ,     ,   .       ,    .           - ,   .
>  ,     .
> 
>     .       ""  . , .   ,    . ,        --.     .
> 
> 
> *    .      .*     . *,    .*    -      ,         ,   ..


     ,     ..   , 
    ,   .      .
           .       
     ,     .       ( ).
  ,        ,  ,
     ,     .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,     ..   , 
>     ,   .


   .    ?       ,   /-DX-,     ???      ?



> ,     .


 .             / DX-.



> ( ).


   ... ::::   . ::::     ,  ,   .



> 40,


  .  .



> .


        ,            ,      ? ? ... ::::

----------


## AMS

> /-DX-


 ,     .

----------


## RN3DEK

*RV3AM*,



> 40,
>      .


 ,    .
  .
"",   ,     .
   .  , DEGEN  ,   .

.

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,



> ? 200?  ?


,  200.
  ,     ,     .
     ,   .        
 ,       15   :Crying or Very sad:  
      .
,  ,      .
       .
 200  .
  -     .

.

 !
     40.
,   .
     ,     .
  .
     .    .

.

*  12 ():*

.....   ......
   ,     .
  ,     -.
    .  .  40.
  ,  Smetre  9.
 ,       .
    ,   -   .

.

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,



> -      Q-.


     Q- Hi Hi!  :Razz: 
     .....? hi
 ,  , .
, - -  !!! :Wink: 
      ,   ,       (200  ).
  .

.

----------


## RN3DEK

To LY1SD.   hi hi!    ,   .  ,    !  ,    ,     (  Q  )       10  30   ,  .  '         ,     .    .    ,   ,       .

----------


## RN3DEK

To LY1SD!   ! Hi  -        . tg    , ,    Q meter.  ,      ,  - ,    Xc   ..... .... Q .  tg       .       .

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,    19.   400  .     Q.      Amidona,    ,   Q   .       Q        tg o  ,    ,   .              .

----------

60        .   3.5 28.
   .
          .
-       .

----------


## LY1SD

> ....


   Q    C, *  ,*     Q-    ,   .  , . 
  ?      -   . , -    - ,  "",      .    . 



> 60        .   3.5 28.


 3,5    . *׸-       28.*..     ,   , . ,  ...?  ?... ::::  ::::  ::::

----------


## markel

> 60        .   3.5 28.
>    .
>           .
> -       .


        3,5.    .
           .
       .

----------

*LY1SD*,          .  28      .                .           .
    ,   -254.     -255.      . 40-50.
*RN3DEK*,    ,  .   ,"    .
           ,   "".
      .            .     ,       ,      .
  ,      .    .     .
      .      .

----------


## LY1SD

> 28      .


    -    60-       ("")  28  .



> .           .


  ,  .  . 



> .


     .    -          .       ,     . ,      ( ,     ), ...



> ,   -254.     -255.      . 40-50.


 ...   ...



> ,      .    .     .


   ,     ,   .
 -    ( ,   )     (- ),        (,     --).     ,   . , -  . 

  -   5-6  "" *30-6*,  300 ""  , 120  *50*  32,    20010 *400.
*

----------


## LY1SD

> 144 .


   20     . ,   ()  ,      .
   20       , Q    20-30    .       50.
  30  Q,          .     16 30,      .
   30,      ,   .      ,       ?    .

----------


## RV3AM

> 3,5.    .
>            .
>        .
>  124126 124127 124128


    ?




> !   
> 
> *  11 ():*
> 
> *RV3AM*, ,    ,     405,    ,       ?  ,    .


   20     LA1185,   .
(     ). 
 4     ,  -0.35.
     40    20  .

----------


## RV3AM

> ,        7?
> 
>     40 ,    20,   ?


  ,     3.5,   .
     :   http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=13432&page=6
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=134  32&page=4

----------


## RV3AM

> *RV3AM*,  !  ,          ,    .


  50,           .
 .

   .      ,       .
     ,    .  #38.   -  ..

----------


## LY1SD

> ,     .


 " "     ,   , L-     5-       .
---------------
,  .  12.     .  ..        .
http://www.cqham.ru/ftp2/spr_1.djvu
====================  ======
   :
http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/dow...12_install.zip

 -  ,      .    ,   .     ...

* mini Ring Core Calculator ( ) 

*_ -Ring Core Calculator        ,  ,  ,    ,         .  ,          ,     ,       .
 -             ,  FT,    Ferroxcube (Philips),  ,  ,     EPCOS.     ,     ; ,      ,          .        .   , ,             . ,     ,     ,      .
     AL     ,     ,          ,      Tools.       , ,   .
----------------
_...   , ...   -  ""     .    .

----------


## spirit

on-line.

http://www.cqham.ru/ferrit.htm

----------


## AMS

> 


 ,     .

----------


## RV3AM

> ,  .   ,  -      ,    . *Spirit,* . ,              -?  ,   - 5  .
> 
> 
>     .


   ,   ,      ?

----------


## RV3AM

> -  ,  - . -    ,     .      30.  ,  (Q   )       .


   ,  .
     , 150  150   10   8.
                   ,10 150,
         (   ,   ).
    .    8 150      400.
     150 :Rolling Eyes: !!.  ,     .
  150       ,   10
  25.    .      
   5,     8,  10  .
            .
    ,     ,  
     .   
 , .   .  #96.

  150,      .    . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RV3AM

> :
>    , 160  80    -326 :
> -            FD-4 ,    -        -     ,      -326  ,   fd-4 ;
> -  160   
> - 80  ,     - fd-4   (      ,         ).
>     (    ,       -      ).


     ,     ,  ,   .
   . :Rolling Eyes: 

   ,         .
    20-25%( )   .
         .     .
  ,   .

----------


## RV3AM

> ,    ,*      ,*     ...
>    (     -        ) ,


    . :Sad: 
** ,   .

----------


## VOVA080808

> ?


1485



> .


    -         :Crazy: ,         ,    -     ,       ,         -         :Crazy: ,        ...

----------


## RN3DEK

.
 .     7  400 8160.
   ,  .
         .
       ,  75-1.
 ,     ,         .

.

----------


## LY1SD

> ,  .


   () - ? ,   ..
       21  400 20010
      ?   .

----------


## LY1SD

> .


     -   ?   ?
 ,    ?  ,    -   .    -  -.   ?
    ?
------------



> ,     ,         .


     ?

----------


## VOVA080808

> VOVA080808, 1  .....   ?


 http://www.radionord.lv/

    -   ,        -326   , -309     ,  1485  ,        ,      ,     .
  (    ) ,         .

----------


## VOVA080808

C     FD-4   -    (80-  fd-4)   ,        ,  160-        -  80- fd-4   ,      .
     -    1  5 ,     (/C) -      .




> ,     .  ,  ?


  :Embarassed:

----------


## LY1SD

> ,      .    ,  .     ( )    .    - ,   ,    .


*RN3DEK*,   .      ,           .   , -    . 
      Q-. 
         ,     ,  *   Q  -  ,    .   ,      .
*     ,     ,      .      . Ÿ   ,   , ,       .      ,   -       (   ,   ).  * -    .*     .
         .  -   ,        .    ...    , hi!



> 1  .....   ?


 ,    ,  -   (  ),  .    "" (~4,5  ,   2-  9-   ,   )  22-23.  - EKD-300. ,    ~20    (  DSB-).
------------



> ,        .


    . ,      .  * .
*=============
  ,      : 
1.   ,       - (    .)    (  ,    - http://mods.radioscanner.ru/antennas/mod436/ ).         ,     .
2.     Q-  .
3.     ,    .

----------


## RV3AM

> !
>        ,
>       (?) 215*25*11    42     ,      223*77*20   .
> 
>         ?   ?
>       ?


    ,  .     .
         c   ,
     .. ,     
    VOR- , GPS  .
  ,   .

 ..!,        121.5.

----------


## RV3AM

> ,  .
> 
>      , 150  150   10   8.
>  ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  .........
> ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  ...........


    150 ,   
   . :Rolling Eyes: 
    .,     ,
  . :Smile: 
   .    50      1 .

----------


## LY1SD

> 150 ,   
>    .


    400,  20010.   "" ,   - .    90-   ,   91-  .    :

" ",  400-19-91-12.   ,  91 -  , 12 -  .   19 -  ,   .
      19  91,       - 1991.    .

----------


## LY1SD

.
   ,            (,   )        .   .               ,    .    ,  .  ,                . 
,        ,  , , .

----------


## spirit

> ?... , .


 ,     2-3 ,    .         ,      .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,
>   :


  , *    .*     .      ,  .
----------------
     10-12     ,      - no problem.
*  .* 
  ,    .     25,             .

----------


## spirit

> .  .
>  .


     .        - .      . 
  -     ?     - . 
   ,   . 
 ,     .

----------


## VOVA080808

-  :

 :Crazy: :

----------


## VOVA080808

> ?


    -     ,       -        .
  (   )            .

----------


## VOVA080808

> 1485.     ,   4-5..


    ,     (    - ) -      ,  ( -326 , 309- -  ) ,         12        .

----------


## VOVA080808

SSB ? -     ,    (    -    ).

----------


## RV3AM

> ....................  ....................
> ....................  ....................  ....................  ....................  .
> :


 ,   .
     ,
  50-75    ?
 ,  ..

----------


## RV3AM

> ?    - .   .   - .    .   ,    .
> http://kontaktol.narod.ru/ttgel.htm


 * ,   ,     .* :Rolling Eyes: 
     ,  .
       ,    ,   .
        ,      ,   . 
     ,    . :Smile: 
      ,   .     ?

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,



> ,      .


 ,   ,  .
   .
  !      ,  Q-meter,    .
  -   .
  1,07   1000.  -300.
.

----------

*LY1SD*,        .  .    ()  .         .     30.

----------


## LY1SD

> 30.


'.   ? , ,  .    .  ,   ,   .  SMV-11        - ,     0,1.   ,   EKD-300,      ,     .
-----------



> ,      ?


*,       !!!.*          .  ,    ,       .    .      .       .
            ,      .       -   ,   . ?

----------


## LY1SD

*RN3DEK*, ,    (  ) ?       . 
  - 60 . ?  ,       ?

----------


## AMS

*LY1SD*,
*RV3AM*,    ,     .... ,   .

----------


## RV3AM

> ,        ,  . 
> 
> , ?


        ,    .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,    .


  ,    .   ,        "  ". , ... ::::  :::: 

    "",      "".   "",    ... ::::  ::::  .
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



> LY1SD, . ,   ,


! :!:  :Super:    - 60?     .




> .


     .       -  .        ,    -    - ,  ,       ,     . 
(   ,      ).



> 


   Q-.   ,     ,      . Q       ~5%,    .    28.      -.     (, )  . 
           ,    - .    ,    - .    -   ,      (~54-56 ),    .         100 .

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,  !!! ,     Q.-  , -,   .  .   ......       ,     .          ml (  1),        . .          . ,           .    ,      .   .    ,          ,  . . 

*  6 ():*

*RV3AM*,        CQham.ru.    ,           .

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,    ()   .      ,     (1000  )  . Q meter  ,       -560.   2000$,    . 4-4 , 4-11 .        , ,   ?

----------


## RN3DEK

*VOVA080808*,



> - -  :


  ,   .
   ,   .
  radioscanner
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic22993-54.html
.

----------


## Gavriil

(   -2***),     ,  37-40 .

----------


## Georgij

> Georgij,.         .


  ...      292... :Smile:

----------


## RN3DEK

.
  ......   .
   ,     .
 ,        .
  ,  .

.

----------


## LY1SD

> .
>   ......   .
>    ,     .





> ,


 ! :!:  :Super:  
,    ,     ?  Q-  .  :Smile:

----------


## spirit

> ,


   -    ,    ,     ,   . , ,     ,     "".  :Smile:  



> . .


     ,   "".     .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,   "".     .


     ,   ...
*   -       .*     ,    .       ,    .       .
        -     ,   -  .
       .       .



> 


   -        (  ,     !)   ,   Q-,   - ,   ()   Q.
       ,        ,   . *  -  -.
*


> ,    .


   .   , .      Q?      ,        - *         .
*


> -       ,      X.


  -     .  Q **       .  Q-  ר .
--------------



> Semizador_    -.


   /, ,    .  .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,           . 
>           30-40 ,     .


   - *,      .* *    ()    Q    L.*    " "       .       ,       .
     ,      -    Q. 



> ,      ,    .


   ,   .       .   .     -  100%- .
  ,    ,   ,    .
         ? :::: 
====================  ==============
*RN3DEK*, ,   / ?

----------


## lado

> -       .





> LY1SD,
> ,     !!!
>      ,    
>     .
>     ,        ..... !


to *LY1SD*
,   ()  , ,      , ,       (    1...1,2 )?  , ,       .     ,     ,  ...

----------


## spirit

> ,    ,   ,    .
>          ?


      ,    . 
 ,            ,   ,     .  :Smile: 
,   -  -      ,   ,        .
    -     .  :Smile:

----------


## AMS

> 


  ,   ,       :Smile: 

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...F0%EE%E2%EE%E4

----------


## LY1SD

*RN3DEK*,   (/). ,      !



> .     ,       ?
> - ,- .


 ,   :



> ,   ,


     -       .      .  (TESLANOL - !!!)  ,     , hi!
------------



> ,    . 
>  ,            ,   ,     . 
> ,   -  -      ,   ,        .
>     -     .


*spirit*, ,   ?         .  - .
--------------




> ,   ()  , ,      , ,       (    1...1,2 )?  , ,       .     ,     ,  ...


     ,     .        .   - *   Qxx* ,         (    ,    ),       .  ,     . 
       ,    -      .   ,    .  0,5 -  .      (  , hi!)   ,            ..

----------


## LY1SD

-     (0,03 - 0,08)         ,     .                   .   (!)  3-4  ,  .  .      ,    .

----------


## LY1SD

> , :
> http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2357905
> : 142713


,  ,      -,   ...

----------


## LY1SD

*RN3DEK*,
,      . ? ,           . .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,       :
> http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2358418


    ? ,   . (   4 ,   -  7 ).
  -       ?

----------


## LY1SD

..., ,       (-). 
         500-600 -  . ,  Q       .    , ..     ( ). 
     ,    ,  700  1300 -   .    100,    50,    100.   -     . 
    .   ,   .   (    )      ~258-268.
    ( ) -.  10  100.    .    .  ,   -  ,     .

----------


## LY1SD

> -   10 1.


, -  -  1,    -  10 ...  .     -  .   ( )  7 .

----------


## LY1SD

> 


!     .     ...  :Crazy: 
 ,    Q- (  , hi!),    ,  ,   ,  (, ),       ... 
==========
,   :
    (  "")    "-1"  "-2" (  ). 
    ,       .    , hi!     , ,  ( )       .  -  .
---------------------- 
      ,      ,   . ( -   ). ,       *DoneDeaL.*   - "-"  - " ".          ,   8 .    .  -  .   -  "",  .       .   ,        .  ,     ,    "".  -  50,     - 300.   50  (0,05).
,       -     10 .

----------

*LY1SD*,   .     .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,    .


 .   . ,        ,         .    , ,  ,   .



> !


, .  , ! :!:  :Super: .     ,          .
 :
1.    ,    (  )?
2.   ?
3.    -      ?
4.       ( )     -?
5.*      ,   ?
*============
    -      ,   ...    .      ,  ,      . ,              -     .        - .     (2-  9- )       -.   ,    .
   -   ,    /  -. ..,       ,    .
   41,5,   ,     ~23.  ,        -, ""        .   (23) -  .  ,   .

----------

"".
     .
 "  3.5 .    .
  ,       ""    -3.5   .   30.    ,      . -   . -     ,     3-4 .
          .    .      ()               .          -  ,    ,          .
        .     .    .  .  ( )    .  .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,   .


 ,           , ..     .    ,   .     ()        .   ,     (=)   ,       ,     "".   .

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,



> 1.    ,    (  )?
> 2.   ?
> 3.    -      ?
> 4.       ( )     -?
> 5.      ,   ?


   SONY ( ) - , ,   .
   .    ,         UPS    .
     ,       20  .
      8 .       _.
       ,     80   .
 L  18,   10-15  .
 35 ,      ,     ,     .
          .    ,     !
        .

.

----------


## VOVA080808

> 


   -      (   ),       ,
     -     .

----------


## VOVA080808

> ,    .


     .
   ,       ...
  .

----------


## VOVA080808

> ?


 ,      ,        ,     -     :Shocked:  ,      -   .

----------


## RN3DEK

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb0s6tCQAOo,     DX ,    . Radio Kuwait 540 KHz.       , ,  .

----------


## LY1SD

> DX ,    . Radio Kuwait 540 KHz.


,   DX-,   ... *  - 600 (!)* (  WRTH).     ...
** () 1610    10 -    DX!    (  -  *7000!*)*,*   .      AM, 10   -   . 
    .
===============
    3380.

----------


## LY1SD

> ,      .  ,          .         .


 .  , ,     ...          ...
----------
            .     .   ,     ,   . 
             .   ,  ,           .
========
*RN3DEK*, ,      ,   ?

----------


## LY1SD

> DX  .    ,  -   .


,   .     "": 



> ,   DX-, **  ...


-----------
   -    ""  -.        .  ,   -  . - .

----------


## VOVA080808

,       -   2-  ,    5-6   ,      40-   ,    -             3-5  ,       .
 :Crazy:    -        ,       160-80       -      :             :Crazy:  !

----------


## LY1SD

> ,       -   2-  ,    5-6   ,      40-   ,    -             3-5  ,       .


    40-  .  ,       -   .    .        -   7- ,    ,   .     ,   .      -  -  ,   - -     ALC   .  ,      .   QTH   .

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,     -  ?     ,  7, 8, 12      .           .

----------


## RN3DEK

*markel*,!         ,    .   ,   .  ,   ,   ,    ,     3     6.    3 ,   '  .    ,   ..

----------


## LY1SD

> .   .


  ?
,         .   --   ,    ,    .   -    ,       . 

   ,  ,     . 
================
,  ,    -       ?

----------


## Georgij

> 1,   150 ,


  , 172 ,QRM     ... :Smile: 
      !    ,   84....

----------


## RN3DEK

*Georgij*,,  172,  43 .      ,   .

----------


## RN3DEK

*Georgij*,  .        Ne .200  -   ,  1/4   ..        .

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,....  !!!    - , -, Degen????        .  ,     75. ..     .

----------


## VOVA080808

> - , -, Degen????


  (    )  :
           R .
   ,      50  75 ,      ,   , ,     .

----------


## VOVA080808

> 300


   (     ,     ) 14    RK75  16  RK50.
    FD-4  14   -  -    -   qrp ,   .
     -     ,      .

----------


## AMS

,    .

----------


## LY1SD

*RN3DEK*, ,   .   R   75  50     .
      ,          - ,   .      ( ),        ,    -        .          ,  .   ,  .     ?

----------


## LY1SD

> -  GOOD,       .



   -     .      , .. R.       -  ,   ..    -     ,    ,   ,       (     ),     -   R. .    ,   !      ( )   .        -   ,  1,5     . , -200.   ,    -75,    ,       ,    ,      .  ,            ,           ,   .
       ( ) -          Q   .   .    -  1:16.

----------


## 240

> AMS
> 
> 
>                     ,  .
> 
> 
> 
>   -,        ,      .                .


             .     ,             .

----------


## LY1SD

( - )  (R)     1    200. Qxx (, .. )      200.   , ..  Q=200.
: 
R.   = Xl ( Xc,    )*Q
Xl -    ** .  Xl=Xc,       L,    C,       .      L:
Xl=2pi*f*L. (L, f,  R   ).

:
Xl=6,28*1*200=*1256 
*R.=Xl*Q
:
R.=1256  * 200 =251,2 (  L=200  Q=200)
 = *R.=250
*       , ..  250,   Qxx,      200,    100.  -     Qxx            ,     ,    ,  R. .  ,  2,5.   Qxx     10%.
 -    .
-------------------
            U. ,     .    ,       ,    .
=============
  -   1   200    126,65.       ( ~70  ~140) Q   .
-----------
    1 Xl  *200,*  Xc  *126,65* ,   *1256 .*     ( )  .
      ()       L,    C.      .
 R (,  ),   * Q* ,   ,   R .    - 250.
---------
  Q-  ,     .

----------


## LY1SD

( )   100 ,     10 ,     U.     ,   U,     .



> ,      U.   = .   /.     U.


  ? ,     .  * U.    ,      , ..  ( ,  U.    ).     ,  Q       .           ,  ,     .
*   ,    ,  .  ,   U.    ,         R.    -           Q        (      ),   .   , *  -  ,  ,       R.*      -   R.,    ,      R.? 
--------------
  - *         (    10 )   ,   ()     ,     .* , , ~10%    R. ,  10  ,  R. .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,   .    .


,    .   ,     .   .
,   ,    R.,     ,     U. *  . 
*   ,            -  ,  .
  ,    R        (   )   U.

----------


## LY1SD

:
http://ua3vvm.qrz.ru/projects/radio66/radio66.htm
:
_"      L1C1   66,6           T1.              ,     ".

_  ,     ,     ()    .      ,     .

_=========
_    ,       .         Q-.
    ,    ,  R. ,     ,     Qxx, ..   () .  ,       .

*  18 ():*

*" ,       .   ,      ,    .        ,             ,      .    ,        ,     .     :         L,           (. 6  8).    L      510%     . 
          ,   ,   1020 ,
      100400 ,            ".
==================
*  (  1971  9)
http://www.chipinfo.ru/literature/ra...09/p28-31.html

 .  .

*  9 ():*

http://www.electrosad.ru/Electronics...Radiohob10.htm
 ,   .

----------


## LY1SD

.     , ,  ,    .    ,           (  ),   .    ,    Qxx,       ,  .

----------

-     .    ,          ,       . ,    .

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,      -      . ,  ,  .  ,     Q   500  .       ,  10%      .      .     .   (  64)  R .

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,



> 21  400


    L/d=20.
  , 3   7 ,    .
 .
   ?
.

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,  ,   2   6   3   .      ()     100 .  .       .  , .    (  )     ,          Q. -       0    ?      ,    .      ,     ,     ,   .      L/d  25,  ....!
 L/d 30    ,   ,     , 
  ,  .      ,   L/d=60.

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,Pub.lib.ru  ?!
 ,    !     !
.      .
       Q- ,     10+.
         L/d=20. 
      400.         . 
   ,      .   ""       .
.

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,
   ,
     TV .       .      . 
     ,                 (  ). 
   4-4    ,   -  .
 - . 
 ,    - ,     . 
        .       . 2    ,    ,                 -    ,   , ,  .

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,
,  L/d    ,     ,    .
   ""         - .      Excell     .
    . 
        L/d=20  ,       S,       .   ,    good_?    . 
PLS  Q  ,  ,     . 
.

----------


## LY1SD

*,     Q- 4-4          .* 

    ,   19-  *400*,  *200* *10*.          *44,5*,   - *50.

*     -4,           .

 :
 - *32
* - *-2* *1,0
*  - *90
*   "  ".
*~270*.
--------
  Q-    , ,   -         Q- - *-1 47*  * 1500 500* 60-  . 
-------
*"f"*   . 
--------------
   , (    , hi!) * Q       100. 

   100  450 Q   500 (!)*. 

  -  .         ٨    .  ,  .         (*270*)   .
( Q-     20)
---------------------------------
    ,         0,707. 
     0,707       ,   *Df.* :
* 
Df* =* f()/Q.* 

  270    800 .   690  1,3.
-------------
C, pF
*Q* __
f

20
315
1975 kHz

25
340
1790 kHz

50
440
1260 kHz

75
480
1100 kHz

100
505
960 kHz

150
525
785 kHz

*200*
*530*
*690* kHz

250
525
615 kHz

300
520
560 kHz

350
515
525 kHz

400
510
490 kHz

450
505
465 kHz

500*
485
445 kHz

1500*
330
270 kHz

----------


## LY1SD

:
    .    25     ,  ~5, Q=350 ( 340).
         ,          ,     .     ,    . 

  :

   ,  1795  1650 (  *145!*), * Q   280 (!).     - 25.
*,  Q    19-  340,      - 350.

  - ,  *         Q    ,  ,  !. 

*(,      ,       ,          Q...  ,     .)    ,   Q     ,    . 
,    -      .    -   .

----------


## VOVA080808

,  ,       .
  ,       ,        /        .
      ( ).

----------


## VOVA080808

?

----------


## VOVA080808

-  -    :    : 
 ,   .
 -      -    Q= (   h=),       :Shocked:    .

----------


## RN3DEK

*VOVA080808*,



> -  -  
>  ,   .


 :

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,
  .
    h. 
 hQ   h'

!!!
 , PLS
,PLS, Q    3 .

.

*  7 ():*

*VOVA080808*,
    .
        1  400 10200,     =0,
 =  =200.   = =10.
 .
      0=400  =130,7.

.

----------


## RN3DEK

,    .
   .
       .
     ?
     .
http://www.k3zxl.com/Loop.htm

----------


## RN3DEK

:
http://youtu.be/71-7Hr2qUGg
http://youtu.be/9SK3DfZ_ORc
http://youtu.be/T_2NIETfaFg

.

----------


## RN3DEK

> -  ,        160 ...


!  .   ,  160  -.    400,     .    SSB    ,  CW. QTH  KO91OQ..

----------


## RN3DEK

> C,        .  ,


 ,     . ,     .    "".        ,    .           .        -   .

----------


## RN3DEK

> ,            (50    ).    -     ,


    ,    ,    .     ,  ,    200      -.   600 . . . .

----------

Mangomery_Berns

----------


## 240

> LY1SD, Alex     ,   .
>          :


      -    .  . .

----------

.              .

----------


## spirit

> ! ! !     ?


  .       -.   !
   !
    . 

   .7   
http://sezador.radioscanner.ru/pages...s/cmreject.htm
   ?    ?
   20    -    .        .

----------


## VOVA080808

> .,   -309,    .


             ?
   -    10 ,       455  -    ,  -   ...

----------


## RN3DEK

,      :
http://zalil.ru/34031259
   3 .
.

----------


## RN3DEK

*LY1SD*,
 Alex!
 !
 -.       .  .
.

----------

> 


   3- ?

----------


## RZ6FE

> , 80   .     ,  80. 
>         .


 - ?

----------


## RN3DEK

*RZ6FE*,



> - ?


 ,    300.
 160  ,      .
     .
  Spirit,    .

.

*  11 ():*

**,




> ,     ,           ?        .       ?


  .
,  :
   ,    ,   .
  ,     ,   ,  .
         .
  ,      40.
   ,                .
  ,            ""  ,   .
,  ,       .

.

----------


## RN3DEK

**,



> ?         ,     ,       ?


  ,     ,   .

.

----------


## Pavel19

> ,  :
>    ,    ,   .
>   ,     ,   ,  .
>         .
>   ,      40.


  (..    ,  ,   ,      - .    ,         .   ,        .



> ?         ,     ,       ?


    ,    .     .

----------


## Pavel19

> .


, .
     ?

----------


## Mangomery_Berns

.     ,  .   ,     ,        30        .           4-5   ,        (16-20 )    ,  20  ,   150-200.     ,     ,     6.8 ,      UNUN 9:1   .       , -402, NASA Communication Recever HF-4E,      LOWE HF-150.               (    ),       .      .      ,           .    4-5   20010,  ,        ,   10000.04,           .     0.03-30 ,         12-15 .      . 73!

----------

?     ?  ,  2       .    -  ,   .
      ""  "    ,   -   . 
 ,  ,  .  ,  -   , ,  .

----------


## Mangomery_Berns

> ..,       ,   .              ? 
>   , ,  ( ,  )    ( )  , ... 
>  .



    ,  LOOP     ,

----------


## RN3DEK

http://youtu.be/jaMVp4F7quw

----------

LML, UR5IGC, UV5EVY,  12701

----------

km6z, UR5IGC,  12701

----------


## xradio

, !   ,    .     1977 ,   . ,  ,     .

----------


## RN3DEK

,  -330


RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

*240*, 




> ,


 ,  .
  .
 - ,        .
    .
        .       .
   . .
           50 .
..  .

.
RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

:?
http://youtu.be/oYkDcB0Xd-0

.
RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

*90*, 



> 140


    .
 .
   30,     .
+      .



> 90


,    ,   .
  ...
   -   ,    .


.
RN3DEK

*  53 ():*

   ,  .       -140

.
RN3DEK

----------



----------

UR5QOP

----------


## RX9CDR

> ,  -.


,   .    :Smile:

----------


## 22

.

----------


## RN3DEK

*22*,
  .
          .
  !
    .


RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

*90*,
 

-  ,  ....
      UA0SQ,    .
,    ...
    ,     .
 ,     32      16 .
   400 .
  ,   30.
      1,5-2.
,        ?

.
RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

:

.
RN3DEK

*  35 ():*

  ,  - .
  -326,   (  ).
 -  G-205
http://www.chipdip.ru/product/g205/

.
RN3DEK

----------

UT1LW

----------

LY1SD, UT1LW

----------


## RN3DEK

:
http://youtu.be/buxbiQuxcE0.

.
RN3DEK

----------

RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

http://youtu.be/gWfe3powlvY
" "  160 , 14 ,   . 
   .
 ,   .
  .  KO84SE.
 RN3RBH 390 .
  DX,      .
 ,         .

.
RN3DEK

----------

alex.petukhov

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

*RN3DEK*,         "".

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

*RN3DEK*,...,....      ,           .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## UN7RX

,        -   ,  ,    ,    .    "    "  ,    ,  .      ,    .

----------

RN3DEK

----------


## UK8GCG

*ur5cbz*, .    ?   ?

----------


## ur5cbz

> ?   ?


    "".    , 12, 6,  3 ,     40  80.  20 
   3 .    ,      .

----------


## UK8GCG

.""  ?

----------


## ur5cbz

> ?


    ,      .  RG-58
   .    ""    .
  .

----------


## xradio

,     ?     ,  .   ,    ,  ,      ! .   :   .   !  Mitsubishi.  .  1,5   .

----------


## 240

> ,    .


,   .      ,   .




> ???


   ,        ,      .

----------


## RN3DEK

*240*, 



> ,   .      ,   .


      ...
        ,        ?
  -  .
   :

.
RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

*Boris..*, 



> ,      ?


  0,6   3 ,     2 .
    -  . 
 12 ,     , =1   1,8 .

.
RN3DEK

----------


## RN3DEK

*xradio*, 



> 100 MGz   9 ,   30,    .


   .
  ,       ( ).
 :
 S-  
.   ,           .
W-  .
!    ,    500-600.
   100       ,     30 ()    .
     (  ),       ...


.
RN3DEK

*xradio*, 



> RN3DEK,  , .     .,   ()       (   .    ).


  ,       ,   .    ,   -  .

.
RB3DEK

----------


## xradio

,      . -,   100 MGz   ! -,      . -    ,     .

----------


## xradio

*RN3DEK*,    .     , -.           ,       .

----------


## ur5cbz

> ???


 ,      , , .
          .

----------


## xradio

*RN3DEK*,           -  .   -  .   ()   ,         .  .     !  .

----------


## 240

> ,        ?


    ,         ...

----------


## RN3DEK

3 .

.
RN3DEK

----------

Boris.., LY1SD

----------


## xradio

*RN3DEK*,  ,    : FM 87.5 - 108 MHz!

----------


## UA0SM

> ,      .      .


    .      ,   . 
       .   :

http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Origin...219663067.html

http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/1-Pcs-...673865475.html

----------

LY1SD

----------


## RA9SVY

> ,    64  - 75     -   7,5 .
>    51         . 
>   ,    -     .
> ""        -   .
> ,        1- 63 ...


 ,       +   =  ?   ,         ?           ?

----------


## Serg

*RA9SVY*, *RA4FIX*,     ,     -        80   ...  :Super:

----------


## RA9SVY

> 80


   .
        -  ,  !
       -    .     -     "   40 "?

----------


## RA9SVY

> ,     ,   ,


     ,   (Q-).

*  6 ():*



> ,         - ,


  ?

----------

?  .     **   40* *

----------


## Old_Man

-,  ,    - ,      .
  ,       ( )?
  ,     -  ?

  !     ...

----------


## RA9SVY

,       .

----------


## alex.petukhov

*RN3DEK*,
    ,     ,       2011 (  3    ),
     ,     ,     (),

   ,   ,    ,    .
  ,   .
p.s       , ...

----------


## alex.petukhov

*RN3DEK*,
    ,        .
  ,   .
      ,        .
   30   70 .
     .
,   ,    .

----------


## 240

,           ?

----------


## UT1LW

*RX9CDR*,  ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RX9CDR*,        +.         2- .   "",      ,     ,   .       .

----------


## UT1LW

> .    ?


  ,    .

----------


## RX9CDR

> ,     ,


  .        (160-80-40).      .    :       40  ,        ?

----------


## 1428

> ?


  ,        ,      .
   -           .     ?

----------


## RN3DEK

> ,           ?


  .

73!
.

----------


## RN3DEK

> ? --,    ?
>    ,   .   ,    ,   .            .     .


        .
  12   .
       .

73!
.

----------


## RN3DEK

> *RN3DEK*,,!        ?


 ,KO86XE.

73!
.

----------


## Mayor

...      .   -   ,   ...    20       .

----------


## Boris..

,   ,       ,    ?
-  . 
  ,     ,    -    .
   250-300 ,  . 
     ,  ,   ,   .
  -      ?

    ,    ,  .     ,      .

  ,  ,    LED ,     .
 ,    ,  .    ?

----------


## Boris..

> 300     ....
> 73!
> .


! ()   ,  .  .

----------


## Boris..

!
     .
    .
       ,        ( 1,52,25 ), ,  . 
 80.
     ,    ?   ?

----------


## RN3DEK

> !
>      .
>     .
>        ,        ( 1,52,25 ), ,  . 
>  80.
>      ,    ?   ?


     .
    .
     ,            .
     ,    .    ,   .


http://www.cqham.ru/foto/showgallery.php?cat=690

73!
.

----------


## EvgeniyK

> / .


   ,      2-     .     ,        . ,   ,     ,        .     .  ,      .      ,    400-600 ,  10,   -,   ,    . 225 ,    .    , ,       .

----------


## rw3ar

> /   ()    ,   ,    .


   " "...    ,    -     .     . .   -         45 ( )  (   ). 
 ? 
,  - ,          -  ""    . 
  "" ,           -    ,   .   220     6       "" (((

----------


## ra3gn

to rw3ar
  ,         :       ,    .           -   .

----------


## 1428

.      .  ?

----------


## fedorenko28

.      . http://www.nvkz.kuzbass.net/cyber-design/rf/an-vod.html

----------


## RA9SVY

.    -   .

----------

RA9SVY, UN010T

----------


## UT1LW

> .      .


  ?  ,    80  40.   .

----------


## 1428

> ,    80  40


 .
   40. 
  80.
  1.5 .

     .
 31, 41, 400, 150.
  1.7 .
 6   _ .. .

_...     ,    ,       ()_
 :Crazy: _
_    .

----------


## rn1qa

(   ) ( ),   ,  .

----------


## EvgeniyK

20 , ,     ,     ,      ,    50  ,  4 .. ,  .    ,     .

http://www.chipdip.ru/product0/34561/

----------


## EvgeniyK

> 20 , ,


,   ,   , 40 , 40 , 8 ..

----------


## RA1AFS

80m

----------


## RA1AFS

...   80-





L=6,4 
Q=180

,

----------


## UN-NS

.   60      ,    80,  30,       .  -  , - .       .   .  80    .   -,  . ,     .       ,       1 .   -   .   ,   .
   .   3-4   . ,    .      ,     -  QTH. 

*  12 ():*

 - , .     ,  ,      .         -  - .    -       - .         (  )     , ,  ,      ,   .   .   .

----------


## UA0YAS

> .   60      ,    80,  30,       .  -  , - .       .


      .         .

----------


## ra3gn

80,      ,   ,      .      .

----------


## R2DHG

> 80,      ,   ,      .      .


   ?    ,    ,    +/-  ,          80.




> :      ?


   -      ,            .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## ra3gn

:
   ,   ""  .
,     6    .,     ,     ., .

----------


## Alexej Svirid

,      : 9   1   13   400 8160.
       ~400.  , , , ,   .
,       .  :Smile:

----------


## 240

.
            .
 .. ,      ,  .
        .

----------

UR5ZQV,

----------

> 


/ , -2     .
        .
 ,      .
     .
 ... ,   .
 ,       ...?

----------


## RN9RI

! , :   ,,   " (  29.30 - 30.32 )    - - ?    ?

----------


## R1AIT

. ,     ,  ,   ,   .  :Sad:

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UT4UCM

> ! , :   ,,   " (  29.30 - 30.32 )    - - ?    ?


     - ,  50-  60- ,          ,     5  . 
http://m-serge.com/radiotechnics.htm..._magazineRadio

----------

RN9RI

----------


## xradio

**

       97.5 - 108 .  40100 30. ""           80%   .       .  - 1    .       512   (     )      .      -  ,    .         ~12,   ,         ,     .      98.5    180.     10   .   ,       ,        ,  +/- 15-20db  .
     :
1.  ,  .
2.   : ,   ,     .
3.  ,      ,            /.
4.        .     !

***  -          .  ,     !              .       ,       !

----------


## SVd2004

> 


      .
        ...  :Wink:

----------


## UR5ZQV

*yl2gl*,   ""   .  ,  ?

----------

UR5ZQV

----------

> -          .  ,     !              .       ,       !


     !
  /   /.
 :   .
 . ,     
 .

----------

RA3WDK, UR4UBQ,

----------


## RA1AFS



----------


## RA1AFS

> !


     ?

----------


## yl2gl

> .


   .    ?       ,     ...               .

----------


## UN7RX

GSM    ,    ,    ,  , ,  .    ?               (   ,   )    ,        .

----------

RA9SVY

----------

> ...       ...


      12....20  ?

----------

RV3GW http://cqcq.ru/ferrit :
**  
302   c8100  (  , )	>100	50,00 .
150 c8160  (  , )	>30	        60,00 .

----------

RV9OZ

----------


## UR5ZQV

** , 


> 12....20  ?


  ,      " ",     "",     ,      ,    ,  ,   ,   " ",    ,         ,  .

*  11 ():*

*yl2gl*,     .20,       ,         .          25.  -...       .         " "    20.

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## 12701

*UT4UCM*,-23   , -  ...

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UR5ZQV

*UT4UCM*, 


> -12, 20 ...    - ,  -      -  ,        ,


.
   "  ".  .    ,     .       ,    "...",   "..."  .

*  22 ():*

*240*,    400  40,     ,       "" ,     ,          ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## RA1AFS

> ...       80. ...


  "" 






 . #608

----------


## UT4UCM

> ,       ,     .


 ,     .   ,       -



> !

----------


## UT4UCM

> ,       ,     .


 ,     .   ,       -



> !


    :



> RA1AFS 
>   ""

----------


## xradio

> ,


   !?   ...
   160   208 Radio Luxemburg'a?  ,       188. ! ,             ,      .
                   ,        .   . 
...
        ,   160,   80  40  !    ,        -   ,    l/d,   . !  50    ,   -      .

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus

----------


## UN7RX

> -    ,  ,       -     !


    -    .  "  "    .    ,   .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## 240

? :Smile:

----------

UT1LW

----------


## Stabor

"*     "151037" () 
*  : http://museum.radioscanner.ru/magn_antenas/15e1037.html

 ,    -           ,

----------

UT4UCM

----------

..   1972 . .247-283.  https://ru.1lib.education/book/5232093/6ced5c
     .

----------

